# WW1 COLUMBIA military 1918 J29908



## blackcat (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello;
I started 10 days ago the restoration of my WW1 COLUMBIA J29908 found on old bike show in 2012 in France.
The seller told me at the time that he had found it on CHAUMONT.













In July 2019, i had found some fendres that i had restored and some accessories including a good Columbia headbadge  still partly with its original paint.
Then a pre-assembly in view of an exhibition on the Sammy's 17, the rendering satisfied me immediatly.





Regards;
Serge


----------



## catfish (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## blackcat (Aug 31, 2022)

Hello;
Between 2-3 restorations, i completely disassemble the bicycle to strip it and repaint it in mustard color ( which comes closest for WW1 Columbia 1917-1918).
Overhaul of the wheels bearings and the crankset.

.


Reassembly of the bicycle and new white tires; for the moment, i leave the handlebars and the crankset with their old patinas.
Later restoration of the saddle, new rims, new rubber grips and making the leather toolbag .








2 days of quiet work, I'm not too happy with the result 😺


Regards;
Serge


----------

